# Which MBTI typically displays the highest IQ



## tanstaafl28

hapyoutdoors said:


> My assumption is INTJ?


The research indicates that intuitives do better than sensors, but let us remember this is a measurement of one's test-taking abilities. One of the statistical strategies that seems to work well in this instance is if you don't know the answer, guess. Which type is generally going to be better at guessing right?


----------



## Gadiou

I always tought INTJ is the only type with a scientifically proven higher IQ
I really dont get how Ne should be more helpfull than other funtions.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Gadiou said:


> I always tought INTJ is the only type with a scientifically proven higher IQ
> I really dont get how Ne should be more helpfull than other funtions.


Greetings Gadiou, 

It is not surprising that you don't get it; and I said intuitives, have an advantage, not Ne or Ni. I also said that it's more a measure of one's ability to_ take tests_, not intelligence per se. I also do not see this as meaning that sensors are any less capable than intuitives, they just operate from a different perspective. 

According to Isabel Briggs-Myers, intuitives are usually more comfortable with symbols and symbolic meanings than sensors. They also have skill at pulling out the "big ideas" and gleaning meanings without reading every single word. Sensors tend to take more time per question because they need to translate symbols into something more meaningful to them. They are also extremely thorough. A sensor may read the same test question several times while formulating the correct answer, an intuitive will skim the question, answer it, and move onto the next one.


----------



## Gadiou

It's also not surprising that you dont get that our posts were almost at the same time. Considering my question a well developed Ne should have let you check that.


----------



## Blazy

Someone with strong iNtuition would be a good candidate for a high IQ score.


----------



## Vanishing Point

Lucky AcidStar said:


> Every ESFP I've gotten to know really hated math, and they had 120-130 IQ.
> I've known an ISFP accountant, though maybe he was an ISTP... he was weird.
> Aside from that, I don't strictly think math has much to do with IQ.
> Actually, I'm not sure if IQ has much to do with anything.
> I love reading IQ discussions though :kitteh:


High IQ≠liking math 
I have an IQ of 132 and I don't like math. *
 




 



 


* My ENFJ BFF with an IQ of 135 hates math... We were both always in the extra dummy classes after school. LOL. 




LeaT said:


> LOL at ESFPs and ESFJs being at the bottom of the score. And INFJ is supposedly the smartest NF type? Well, based on some I've met on PersC I beg to differ...


Nope. INFJz have superbrainzzzz. It's a known fact and so so true.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Gadiou said:


> It's also not surprising that you dont get that our posts were almost at the same time. Considering my question a well developed Ne should have let you check that.


I'm sorry if you felt offended. None was intended. I answered the post, if there was more to it, perhaps you should have quoted.


----------



## Gadiou

tanstaafl28 said:


> The research indicates that intuitives do better than sensors, but let us remember this is a measurement of one's test-taking abilities. One of the statistical strategies that seems to work well in this instance is if you don't know the answer, guess. Which type is generally going to be better at guessing right?


I didnt read this post from 12.57 when I posted at 12.58.
When you get that everything is ok but I dislike your arrogant behaviour.


----------



## niss

Gadiou said:


> I didnt read this post from 12.57 when I posted at 12.58.
> When you get that everything is ok but I dislike your arrogant behaviour.


I'm calling foul. @tanstaafl28 is anything but arrogant - especially in this thread. So he didn't notice the time stamp. Big deal. We all make similar mistakes, time to time.

On Topic: Studies have shown that INTJs tend to have the highest IQ, followed by INTP. There is definitely a correlation between NT and high IQ. However, there are several reasons for this other than sheer intelligence. Also, individuals vary greatly.


----------



## thecodethinker

Well... if you look at the way the stanford-Binet test is set up there is only 1 section on problem solving. There is a shape creating section that ISs would be good at, a "what is wrong with this picture" that almost any E would be good at, a verbal portion that INTPs are especially good at because... we are grammatical perfectionists... when we care to be (can't you tell from this post ). Also IQs are very VERY relative. Simply by saying "IQ scores" you are not giving us any real information. There are many different tests that are very different and given to different groups of people. And most of those test give different IQ scores for different areas of intelligence (such as spacial, verbal, etc.) That being said there is probably a correlation between NTs and high IQ scores but correlation does not equal causation. Any type can have just as high a score as any other, I think NTs just practice most of the skills tested because they think they are fun. 

Just so you know I am INTP. my spacial IQ is 100 and my verbal IQ is 132 according to the Stanford-Binet test :wink:


----------



## Jorji

My overall IQ is 144

Scored:

Lowest in both Short-Term Memory and Geometric: 137
Highest in both Spatial Skill and Logical: 152

Don't know if NFs are supposed to be particularly intelligent or not...haven't researched it to find out. But there ya go. It's not something I go around telling everyone (my kids like to brag about it, though, calling me a "freakin' genius").

All that to say, I don't put a lot of stock into intelligence tests. As already mentioned, there are people (not personality types) who are good at taking tests, and those who aren't.


----------



## Kitfool

IQ is kind of bullshit. ESFP here with an almost misleadingly high IQ (though not quite near MENSA level). I am a fantastic (lucky?) test taker with common sense and decent deduction skills, with a (fairly) strong grasp of the English language. The practical application of my IQ seems to be very limited. For example, my father is one of the smartest people I know, and he has not been tested for IQ, but I am almost positive he would get a low score. He is an ISTP and while not exactly an intellectual, he can fix, build or program anything. His mind is like a machine that can look at things at different angles and find the problem and fix it, or innovate. He is precise and pragmatic and logical. His education however, never went far. He dropped out of school at sixteen feeling it was a waste of his time and attended carpentry school and succeeded in that. However, he cannot write an essay, complete an analogy or anything like that. He would probably do well on the spatial stuff, but even math would be difficult. He knows practical math only. I suppose from an intuitive stand point, he isn't very intelligent at all, but I think he is.

Also, all of the INFPs I've known have had very high IQs. Also perhaps misleadingly high. 

Another thing: If I was tested for IQ for a second time, I am sure I would get a significantly higher score the second time around after knowing what kind of questions are on it. 


In conclusion, IQ is a funny thing, and I don't think MBTI would have much of an effect on it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Gadiou said:


> I didnt read this post from 12.57 when I posted at 12.58.
> When you get that everything is ok but I dislike your arrogant behaviour.


I apologize that you feel that way. My intent was to provide information, not be percieved as arrogant. 
In point of fact, I am married to an ISTJ. My wife is one of the most intelligent people I know.


----------



## Gadiou

tanstaafl28 said:


> I apologize that you feel that way. My intent was to provide information, not be percieved as arrogant.
> In point of fact, I am married to an ISTJ. My wife is one of the most intelligent people I know.


Thanks I probably overreacted. But I agreed always with your post that N helps with guessing. My problem was the "no surprise you dont understand...


----------



## Thomas60

LeaT said:


> LOL at ESFPs and ESFJs being at the bottom of the score. And INFJ is supposedly the smartest NF type? Well, based on some I've met on PersC I beg to differ...


It's ironic because SFP's can sell the hind legs off a donkey.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Thomas60 said:


> It's ironic because SFP's can sell the hind legs off a donkey.


You think an ISFP is a better salesman than an ESTP?


----------



## Thomas60

benr3600 said:


> You think an ISFP is a better salesman than an ESTP?


In the 'well-being' industry it sure is.


----------



## HelloOutThere

benr3600 said:


> Kill your prayers for logic and peace, you'll wake the PC Police
> 
> 
> INTJ > other NTs > NF types > xSxx types


From my experience INTJs are more capable of using/applying their intelligence, but INTPs are more inteligent. I hope this observation isn't rooted on some far fetched narcissism from my part.


----------



## Dark NiTe

HelloOutThere said:


> From my experience INTJs are more capable of using/applying their intelligence, but INTPs are more inteligent. I hope this observation isn't rooted on some far fetched narcissism from my part.


That could be true, but it would also seem to be compatible with my bimodal distribution theory. I don't think we will ever be able to conclusively "know" which is the king of the hill, entirely different functions and all. It probably comes down to context, type of test, etc. Both have very different strengths and niches.


----------



## Gadiou

Thomas60 said:


> In the 'well-being' industry it sure is.


I think it depends on the customer if he/she is a feeler or thinker

Edit: Sorry I wanted to quote another post.
I relate my post to general salesclerk not to salesclerk in the well being industry


----------



## HAL 9000

My little brother: definitely an ExFx (haven't figured out the rest yet) was tested by his school, and scored a 150
He's fantastic at math, but extremely behind in English (mostly writing)

I've never taken an iq test before- are there any other ways of finding a ballpark estimate by other factors?

Personally, I think there are different kinds of smart- iq is just one of them, I suppose


----------



## Dark NiTe

HAL 9000 said:


> My little brother: *definitely an ExFx* (haven't figured out the rest yet) was tested by his school, and scored a 150
> He's fantastic at math, but *extremely behind in English* (mostly writing)
> 
> I've never taken an iq test before- are there any other ways of finding a ballpark estimate by other factors?
> 
> Personally, I think there are different kinds of smart- iq is just one of them, I suppose


lol wut


----------



## Thomas60

Gadiou said:


> I think it depends on the customer if he/she is a feeler or thinker
> 
> Edit: Sorry I wanted to quote another post.
> I relate my post to general salesclerk not to salesclerk in the well being industry


As a generalization you are right. I think anyone could play the "this type would make the best salesperson under this situation" game.


----------



## hulia

Oh no, I'm an ISFP who's majoring in science! I might as well just quit and stick to being a freelance artist and making bizarre music with tin cans and placing metallic spoons in the microwave because the electromagnetic activity speaks to my soul.

I know that I'm not the smartest individual out there, but I managed to score in the top tenth percentile of my science classes throughout school, and even though I'm unsure of my IQ, I would assume that I'm at least of above average intelligence for a majority of those my age (I would hope). IQ is a very narrow way of determining someone's intelligence considering that people are specialized in different subjects and there are always subjects that one individual will be better suited for than another. Also, some people aren't good test takers, so that factor comes into play. 

I don't agree that MBTI corresponds with someone's level of intellect to a full degree. Yes, NTs are smart, but don't mark off all Sensor, or Feeler types for that matter, as being moronic.


----------



## HAL 9000

benr3600 said:


> lol wut


Haha! Maybe I haven't thought this through
I won't go into what led me to the ExFx idea-this isn't the thread for that

Anywho, my INTJ mom has an IQ of 140-150, (determined by her SAT scores)

Sheesh, now that I think about it, I wonder how I'll contend with their scores if I take a test....


----------



## Dark NiTe

Wow, they're basing IQ scores on a scholastic assessment test? What if you're an idiot savant with an eidetic memory?


----------



## Boolean11

Sheppard said:


> I'm not sure that's true anymore.
> 
> Memory-prediction framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In essence, intelligence is a measurement of the ability to predict. They solved some artificial cognition problems that nobody could get a handle on in five decades. So, my thinking is, if based on your theory you can build stuff that works, you theory is onto something.
> 
> Here is a very basic overview of the principle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a programmer, but in case anyone here is, if you want to play around with the software they're releasing based on their algorithms you can sign up for a beta here.
> 
> As for the original posters question. I came across this recently:
> 
> 
> 
> The claim is sourced here in the footnotes at the bottom. Make of it what you will.


Its hard to take that blog impartially with the strong libertarian bias on it. Its not surprising that for some reason INTJs rank highest on storm front.


----------



## Boolean11

benr3600 said:


> Wow, they're basing IQ scores on a scholastic assessment test? What if you're an idiot savant with an eidetic memory?


Some times the over emphasis of IQ and intelligence is more like the modern equivalent of the poor attempts to explain the natural world in the past since similarly we don't have best methodologies to really make sense of it in a near deterministic way.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Boolean11 said:


> Some times the over emphasis of IQ and intelligence is more like the modern equivalent of the poor attempts to explain the natural world in the past since similarly we don't have best methodologies to really make sense of it in a near deterministic way.


I suppose. But when I was young the raw percentile per subject scores in school were independent of our actual IQ scores. Seems like we're moving backwards, although I suppose if they can't administer an IQ test at that age, might as well use the SAT, though it brings us back to the problem many have mentioned, which is emphasis on knowledge vs. reasoning.


----------



## Boolean11

benr3600 said:


> I suppose. But when I was young the raw percentile per subject scores in school were independent of our actual IQ scores. Seems like we're moving backwards, although I suppose if they can't administer an IQ test at that age, might as well use the SAT, though it brings us back to the problem many have mentioned, which is emphasis on knowledge vs. reasoning.


That is the whole reason for the abstract reasoning tests, at first they seem weird but the more of them see, the more I seem to learn about the underlining patterns test designers tend to use. Personally I want to learn how to construct an IQ test, plus I intend to use it in the future as a games designer looking for elastic methods to increase puzzle difficulties.


----------



## Raichu

How does everyone know their IQ? Like, where do you go to find that out? I've always been curious about mine. I took an online test today  and got 139, but I know it can't have been reliable because it was true/false. For all I know, my IQ's a 4 and I'm just a lucky guesser.
Seriously, though, how do you get that? Do you have to pay? Because I hate paying for stuff. >.< And does it take a long time?


----------



## funcoolname

Blah, these generalizations are pointless, not only because they are enormous generalizations, but IQ can end up meaning very little unless you also fit into the educational system and teachers' expectations. I was friends with an ESFP and ENFP who had MENSA IQs, but didn't do well in school due to learning disabilities and general disinterest in having to turn things in about what they weren't interested in. It's really too bad, their smarts could have been much better applied had they been simply allowed to pursue what they wanted. Self-control has proven to be a better predictor of success in life.


----------



## skelemouse

I have read that a majority of the highest IQ's in history were found in INTP's. I really wish I could find the article where I've read this though... I'll keep searching.

*note:* I am not saying that INTP = high IQ. I agree it's not good to generalize so if my statement has made it seem that I am supportive of this viewpoint, I assure you that I am not.


----------



## Dark NiTe

funcoolname said:


> blah, these generalizations are pointless, not only because they are enormous generalizations, but iq can end up meaning very little unless you also fit into the educational system and teachers' expectations. I was friends with an esfp and enfp who had mensa iqs, but didn't do well in school due to learning disabilities and general disinterest in having to turn things in about what they weren't interested in. It's really too bad, their smarts could have been much better applied had they been simply allowed to pursue what they wanted. Self-control has proven to be a better predictor of success in life.


adhd?


----------



## tanstaafl28

benr3600 said:


> adhd?


This was a factor in my test. It was surmised that my score did not represent the full spectrum of my abilities due to being diagnosed with ADHD (my score 15 years ago was 128).

 @_raichu_ I got myself tested for free at my university. A psychologist in training administered the test, I was recorded, and a licensed psychologist reviewed the results.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Eh, I meant more along the lines of hindering one in reaching their potential, not affecting the outcome on an IQ test :tongue:


----------



## funcoolname

benr3600 said:


> adhd?


ADHD, dyslexia that was never addressed properly


----------



## tanstaafl28

benr3600 said:


> Eh, I meant more along the lines of hindering one in reaching their potential, not affecting the outcome on an IQ test :tongue:


IC.


----------



## Toru Okada

"My IQ is *high score* BUT IQ doesn't matter hehe...just thought I'd...m..mention my HIGH IQ... heheh"


----------



## All in Twilight

raichu said:


> How does everyone know their IQ? Like, where do you go to find that out? I've always been curious about mine. I took an online test today  and got 139, but I know it can't have been reliable because it was true/false. For all I know, my IQ's a 4 and I'm just a lucky guesser.
> Seriously, though, how do you get that? Do you have to pay? Because I hate paying for stuff. >.< And does it take a long time?


Mensa. Do the online test. If you succeed, Mensa says that you might belong to the top 2% and you can sign up for the real deal. You have to pay for that test and is not cheap if I can recall correctly. I did the test and passed that test but I dislike groups/organizations so I declined becoming a part of Mensa.
Now if you do like groups, I can recommend it because they organize meetings where you can exchange knowledge. I just don't want to commit myself to anything or become attached to anything. So no thank you.

Sorry for my ramblings, I haven't slept in 2 days 
@_benr3600_ : in the official test you do get indeed an official IQ measured in IQ numbers  I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Mensa recently started giving out the actual result recently, not just the "98th percentile and you are accepted, < 98% and you aren't" thing.


----------



## DiamondDays

benr3600 said:


> Mensa recently started giving out the actual result recently, not just the "98th percentile and you are accepted, < 98% and you aren't" thing.


If you're at or above the 99th percentile they'll just give you a certificate saying something like "Your IQ has been tested at 135 or above, which corresponds to the 99th percentile blah blah blah" so it's not very detailed anyway. Basically they have two possible results above 98% now instead of one.


----------



## Raichu

Wallmaster said:


> "My IQ is *high score* BUT IQ doesn't matter hehe...just thought I'd...m..mention my HIGH IQ... heheh"


Wooooowwww. Wow. What a bragger. Did you come here just to brag? Real mature. Always bragging.


----------



## Raichu

tanstaafl28 said:


> This was a factor in my test. It was surmised that my score did not represent the full spectrum of my abilities due to being diagnosed with ADHD.


Aww man. I've got ADHD, too. Does that mean that even if I did take one, it wouldn't even count?


----------



## Bardo

Wallmaster said:


> "My IQ is *high score* BUT IQ doesn't matter hehe...just thought I'd...m..mention my HIGH IQ... heheh"



So far INFPs get the high score for making me IRL wheeze laugh at forum comments.


----------



## Dark NiTe

I can't be the only one to sense the sarcasm in Wallmaster's post.


----------



## Bardo

There are 16 types of intelligence, If you need something done then you go to the person best suited for that task. The classically valued forms of academic achievement and intellectual measurement favor the NT temperament with INFJs having the closest thing to an NT style outside of that group. 
I don't think that means a great deal really, Just goes to show that NTs are best at doing what NTs do. Whatever your I.Q you still have only 24 hours in a day to be who you are.

I do think it's interesting though. I read a list of the highest recorded I.Q's and their types, INTJs have overall the highest I.Q but the vast majority of turbo ultra I.Q folks on the list were INTP.

I once read an article about I.Q and testosterone in men, both extreme ends of the spectrum have very low testosterone. Testosterone varies much more than I.Q, it's possible to have like 6 times the testosterone of someone else. If you have high testosterone, you are bunched in the middle and there are very few exceptions. With drastic testosterone the very limit is 130.

I wonder, can the testosterone of a parent sway what type you are born into?


----------



## Raichu

benr3600 said:


> I can't be the only one to sense the sarcasm in Wallmaster's post.


I'd be shocked if anyone didn't. He didn't even write in a number.


----------



## Dark NiTe

So high testosterone = average intelligence, low testosterone = high intelligence? Makes a lot of sense when you think about it. I have noticed that a lot of "guy things" are best left to guys who would read a high school physics text like it was Japanese.


----------



## Bardo

benr3600 said:


> low testosterone = high intelligence?


Low testosterone was present in both the very high and very low I.Q groups. It's quite strange, testosterone can vary quite wildly in the middle, which was I.Q of 70 - 130, but very low testosterone pushed people to either end. Someone in the middle might have 2 or 3 times the testosterone of someone next to him, but lower than 70 or higher than 130 meant everyone had very low testosterone. 
I can't find the gosh darned graph on the google.


----------



## HelloOutThere

DiamondDays said:


> If you're at or above the 99th percentile they'll just give you a certificate saying something like "Your IQ has been tested at 135 or above, which corresponds to the 99th percentile blah blah blah" so it's not very detailed anyway. Basically they have two possible results above 98% now instead of one.


But I believe that if you do score "135 or above", Mensa will give you the oppurtunity to take a new test that can measure even higher IQs. I don't know if this costs extra or not, but who really cares?


----------



## DiamondDays

HelloOutThere said:


> But I believe that if you do score "135 or above", Mensa will give you the oppurtunity to take a new test that can measure even higher IQs. I don't know if this costs extra or not, but who really cares?


Maybe they do in the US. Where i'm at they don't.


----------



## Dark NiTe

DiamondDays said:


> Maybe they do in the US. Where i'm at they don't.


----------



## DiamondDays

benr3600 said:


>


wut??


----------



## Dark NiTe

DiamondDays said:


> wut??


Just giving you a good ribbing for your veiled self-aggrandizing :kitteh:


----------



## DiamondDays

benr3600 said:


> Just giving you a good ribbing for your veiled self-aggrandizing :kitteh:


Ohh, that. Well... yeah. I'm pretty damn smart ya kno?


----------



## SuburbanLurker

Bardo said:


> I once read an article about I.Q and testosterone in men, both extreme ends of the spectrum have very low testosterone. Testosterone varies much more than I.Q, it's possible to have like 6 times the testosterone of someone else. If you have high testosterone, you are bunched in the middle and there are very few exceptions. With drastic testosterone the very limit is 130.
> 
> I wonder, can the testosterone of a parent sway what type you are born into?


I've read the opposite. Higher levels of prenatal testosterone exposure has also been linked with increased musical and mathematical abilities. It also helps explain why there are many more men with IQs in the extremes.


----------



## Death Persuades

I think INTJs and then INTPs. Although my IQ is only like 116, if I remember correctly... I suck lol


----------



## magi83

I have no problem accepting that NTs will as a group generally score higher than other types in IQ tests. As others have pointed out though, IQ tests are a fairly narrow definition of intelligence and I'm not even talking about 'emotional intelligence' guff. We obviously need super brains to make new scientific discoveries but such individuals frequently need the assistance of others more grounded in mundane day to day realities to provide the resources and the environment required to do their work.

Leadership requires a form of intelligence that really cannot be measured in terms of IQ. There has been some research into the intelligence of U.S. presidents and Jefferson and Nixon aside there aren't many geniuses to be found.


----------



## Gadiou

josue0098 said:


> I think INTJs and then INTPs. Although my IQ is only like 116, if I remember correctly... I suck lol


Lol you are in the top 18% and for sure you have a higher iq than the average intx


----------



## Blacktide

The highest scoring type depends on the type of IQ test that is given. For our primary reasoning function IQ tests *on average *INTJs are definitively the highest, though IQ ranges vary dramatically on an individual basis. It is also interesting to note that females score a higher IQ on creative or word based IQ tests, where as men score a little bit higher on average on reasoning IQ tests.

Another interesting trend is that on average introverts also have a noticeably higher IQ than extroverts.

Anyway long story short is there are many different flavors of IQ tests and they only measure a very narrow section of the human intelligence, as it is one of the most easily measurable intelligence tests. People are not defined by statistics and it is a mistake just as much a mistake to discount the validity of IQ measurement trends, as it is to assume someone is unintelligent based on type or IQ score.


----------



## marckos

Based in my guesses:
INTP
INTJ
ENTJ
ENTP
INFJ
ISTP
INFP/ ENFP (draw)
ISFJ
ISTJ
ESTJ
ISFP
ESTP
ESFJ
ESFP


----------



## tanstaafl28

Update on IQ tests - Not all they're cracked up to be. 

Scientists debunk the IQ myth: Notion of measuring one's intelligence quotient by singular, standardized test is highly misleading


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

_Which MBTI typically displays the combination of high IQ_ and _the ability to press such an advantage home?_ :wink:


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

Not _THIS _again.
*goes off into a corner to hide behind a book*


----------



## Dashing

I'm a good guesser, so what.


----------



## donkeybals

It's not surprising that intuitive test better, considering a lot of the questions are based on pattern recognition etc. Just my overall experiences, is the smartest ones are typically intuitive. To say there is just no correlation between type and intelligence is pretty off, yes there are different forms of intelligence, for instance social intelligence. If I were to say, there is correlation between esfp and friendship/popularity, vs an intp and friends, the esfp would win. In the same regard on the other end of the spectrum, if I were to say there is a correlation between intelligence and type the intp beats the esfp hands down. Again, an intp can be the life of the party, and an esfp can be the next steven hawking, but it's neither's strength and both unlikely scenarios.


----------



## Gadiou

donkeybals said:


> It's not surprising that intuitive test better, considering a lot of the questions are based on pattern recognition etc. Just my overall experiences, is the smartest ones are typically intuitive. To say there is just no correlation between type and intelligence is pretty off, yes there are different forms of intelligence, for instance social intelligence. If I were to say, there is correlation between esfp and friendship/popularity, vs an intp and friends, the esfp would win. In the same regard on the other end of the spectrum, if I were to say there is a correlation between intelligence and type the intp beats the esfp hands down. Again, an intp can be the life of the party, and an esfp can be the next steven hawking, but it's neither's strength and both unlikely scenarios.


Have you ever made an iq test?
iq tests are pretty learnable an logic is enough you dont need intuition for it.


----------



## Nowhere Man

IQ is bullshit, but NTs seem to have the greatest tendency toward intellectual pursuits, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Blacktide

tanstaafl28 said:


> Update on IQ tests - Not all they're cracked up to be.
> 
> Scientists debunk the IQ myth: Notion of measuring one's intelligence quotient by singular, standardized test is highly misleading


Excellent article thank you for sharing, I just read an article saying IQ is influenced by 85% N/S, 10% I / E, 5% F/T. Feelers are smarter than we give them credit for :happy:.


----------



## Blacktide

Also I think J types most likely score higher due to the structured nature of written IQ tests, perceivers it seems do
a little better on the classical psychologist assessed IQ test. Although this is just speculation on my part, since the xNxPs I know are so very smart, but have more difficulty showing it on tests with black and white answers.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Before everyone throws out their shoulders patting themselves on the back, consider that the type of people working in the fields most probably interested in designing a way to test, measure and quanitfy IQ are probably NTs. 

So the circular reasoning goes like this:

In order to design a test that measures intelligence, the test designer/interpreter must himself be intelligent. The person most likely to work in the field and design the test is an NT. The thing most likely to be used to measure intelligence is something the test developer believes is a measure of intelligence. The questions are generally skewed to measure things NTs are good at. NTs tend to score well on the test. Therefore NTs are the most intelligent. 


Pffffft. Bullshit.


----------



## HyenaD

IQ tests were designed specifically to determine which young students would need extra help in school, or would have more difficulties dealing with academia. Because of this, IQ tests focus on intelligence relating to academia: logic and abstract thinking.
T's specialize in logic by definition, giving them an advantage in that area.
N's specialize in abstract thinking, giving them an advantage in that area.
Aside from those, statistically I's tend to do better than E's. I was somewhat surprised to find that out, but one element of being an I is intellectual independence, which is a mark of intelligence.
Statistically, I hear J's do better than P's. I was very surprised to hear that, as I tend to think of the mentally flexible P as potentially more intellectual, but I guess not. The J does make more immediate, accurate judgments on things. But like Blacktide says, the test itself (fitting with academic tests) favors quick decision making, so really J makes a lot of sense. I find it very hard to believe that J's would be more intelligent than P's, but I find it very easy to believe that J's would score as having higher IQs, and their planning and quick decision-making would obviously serve them well in academia, which is obviously what IQ tests are oriented toward anyway.

To address the actual usefulness of IQ tests, today most people accept that they're useful to a point. One use is determining who "special-needs" children are. Scoring lower than 85 signifies one as having "low intelligence". The qualification for having mental retardation (to use the old, unPC term) is having an IQ lower than 70, and being unable to live independently. As a point of reference, the average person with Down Syndrome has an IQ of 65.
With high intelligence, IQ tests are limited in their ability to actually predict people's capabilities. Most people accept that a person with an IQ of 120 can be successful in any field that person chooses. This is only a significant statement when one considers particularly complex professions, like that of physicists. 1 in 5 people has an IQ of 120. The minimum score required to get into MENSA is 130. "Genius" is usually associated with either 140 or 150. "High genius" tends to be 170. The person with the highest IQ in the US is a former bouncer named Chris Langan, who has a tested IQ of 195. The person with the highest IQ in the world is some Korean doctor who has an IQ of 210 (people used to think it was playwright Marilyn vos Savant, but when retested she scored 185).


----------



## tanstaafl28

Blacktide said:


> Excellent article thank you for sharing, I just read an article saying IQ is influenced by 85% N/S, 10% I / E, 5% F/T. Feelers are smarter than we give them credit for :happy:.


I never doubted it for an instant. Personality is not intelligence. :wink:


----------



## Blacktide

tanstaafl28 said:


> I never doubted it for an instant. Personality is not intelligence. :wink:


Yea, a lot of people make the mistake of assuming type = intelligence. I know some really really really.... stupid INTJs who couldn't think their way out of a paper bag. Then I know some an ESFP mother/homemaker with no education or job, but when I talked to her in depth I found that she was actually extremely intelligent, far more intelligent than most college graduates. :happy:


----------



## Dauntless

Blacktide said:


> Excellent article thank you for sharing, I just read an article saying IQ is influenced by 85% N/S, 10% I / E, 5% F/T. Feelers are smarter than we give them credit for :happy:.


I devour information like you destroy games.


----------



## Gadiou

I always tought one out of five has an iq of of 111 or higher(18.x%)
and that 2/3 are between 90 and 110


----------



## bluekitdon

Why does IQ matter? Different types are better at different things. I can instantly see the solution to a complex logic problem and figure out long sequences of actions most likely to produce a specific action, but give me an emotional problem and I'm likely to be way off. If you judge a fish based on its ability to climb a tree, it's going to look pretty stupid.


----------



## Pyrocide

Intuitives tend to have higher IQ


----------



## Blacktide

Pyrocide said:


> Intuitives tend to have higher IQ


Wow a sensor cannot say that! Screw you man, Sensors have higher IQs :angry:.


----------



## Pyrocide

Blacktide said:


> Wow a sensor cannot say that! Screw you man, Sensors have higher IQs :angry:.


Damn right.


----------



## Gadiou

It's no wonder that guys like einstein were intuitives. But an iq-test is a simple thin you dont have to plan something you also dont need vision or something like that. You can just solve stuff step by step. I dont get why no one gets that.

I always thought that ni helps to see stuff from many angles I really miss that in this thread.

A wise man posted in this thread that intj have a higher iq because many people with high iq are mistyped as intj and therefore push the iq of intj.


----------



## Bardo

SuburbanLurker said:


> I've read the opposite. Higher levels of prenatal testosterone exposure has also been linked with increased musical and mathematical abilities. It also helps explain why there are many more men with IQs in the extremes.


Someones prenatal exposure to testosterone and their own generation of testosterone are two different arenas. They might or might not be linked.


----------



## SA1988

I'm gonna put it out there that INTPs will score highest on these things. As far as stereotypes go, we're driven by truth in it's purest form. INTJs can verify and 'prove' truth, whereas INTPs just instinctively know, and will readily question even the most resolute facts if they just don't add up. 

INTJs score higher in typical school tests because they can just regurgitate the things they've memorised as pure truth, but MENSA tests and stuff are more geared towards figuring things out for yourself, which is where INTPs excel.

Just my thoughts. And yes, of course it's highly biased. And do you wanna know _why _it's biased? I just signed myself up for an official MENSA entry test next, so I felt like spurting out a bit of self-aggrandising positive reinforcement. I've never done anything like this before, but fuck it, I'm not dumb so why not have a go. And as much as anybody might hate it, I'd still be proud enough if I succeeded.


----------



## Blacktide

SA1988 said:


> I'm gonna put it out there that INTPs will score highest on these things. As far as stereotypes go, we're driven by truth in it's purest form. INTJs can verify and 'prove' truth, whereas INTPs just instinctively know, and will readily question even the most resolute facts if they just don't add up.
> 
> INTJs score higher in typical school tests because they can just regurgitate the things they've memorised as pure truth, but MENSA tests and stuff are more geared towards figuring things out for yourself, which is where INTPs excel.
> 
> Just my thoughts. And yes, of course it's highly biased. And do you wanna know _why _it's biased? I just signed myself up for an official MENSA entry test next, so I felt like spurting out a bit of self-aggrandising positive reinforcement. I've never done anything like this before, but fuck it, I'm not dumb so why not have a go. And as much as anybody might hate it, I'd still be proud enough if I succeeded.


The MENSA exam I took was mostly based on word scrambling and math patterns mostly based on multiplication or exponent patterns (the harder ones at least). You cannot do a word scramble unless you are familiar with the word you are unscrambling, and exponent math functions are based on your familiarity with mathematics calculations not just pattern recognition.

Also did you know that INTPs have Si which is the trait that is connected to good memorization and past events, where as INTJs have Se which is connected to taking action in the present environment at hand? 

Also memorizing "pure truth" is definitely not an intuitive trait what-so-ever that is more of a Sensor trait.


----------



## SA1988

Blacktide said:


> The MENSA exam I took was mostly based on word scrambling and math patterns mostly based on multiplication or exponent patterns (the harder ones at least). You cannot do a word scramble unless you are familiar with the word you are unscrambling, and exponent math functions are based on your familiarity with mathematics calculations not just pattern recognition.
> 
> Also did you know that INTPs have Si which is the trait that is connected to good memorization and past events, where as INTJs have Se which is connected to taking action in the present environment at hand?
> 
> Also memorizing "pure truth" is definitely not an intuitive trait what-so-ever that is more of a Sensor trait.


Actually, yeah, that is a fair point. I've done versions of these tests before. I didn't like some of them because they seemed to be down to 'book-smart' knowledge instead of real intelligence because, as you said, they implied that simply knowing a word or geographical location was somehow related to intelligence. By the standards of those tests, a super advanced alien species would do pretty bad, regardless.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Blacktide said:


> The MENSA exam I took was mostly based on word scrambling and math patterns mostly based on multiplication or exponent patterns (the harder ones at least). You cannot do a word scramble unless you are familiar with the word you are unscrambling, and exponent math functions are based on your familiarity with mathematics calculations not just pattern recognition.
> 
> Also did you know that INTPs have Si which is the trait that is connected to good memorization and past events, where as INTJs have Se which is connected to taking action in the present environment at hand?
> 
> Also memorizing "pure truth" is definitely not an intuitive trait what-so-ever that is more of a Sensor trait.


Is it me or are INTPs better at the numerical pattern finding; whereas INTJs seem to be better at symbolic pattern finding?

For example, in my discrete math course, my INTP friend would just know (that's multiplied by that divided by this then blah blah). I never seemed that GREAT with numerical feats as much as symbolic pattern recognition. 

But when it came to set theory...no numbers...I was a bit ahead. Especially in Organic Chemistry where I was just like 'Oh this molecule can be formed by <insert mechanisms here>' in fact, I never know the mechanisms by 'name' just the 'idea' of them.


----------



## VioletTru

My father has a really high IQ, and I'd classify him as an xSTP.
So do I, and I'm an INFP.

*shrugs* I don't think it correlates with any particular type, in my opinion.


----------



## Blacktide

TMPEH said:


> My father has a really high IQ, and I'd classify him as an xSTP.
> So do I, and I'm an INFP.
> 
> *shrugs* I don't think it correlates with any particular type, in my opinion.


The key word is "average" any type can have a high IQ, meaning an ESFP can have a far higher IQ than an INTJ or INTP. However if you take 10,000 people of every type you will notice intuitives and introverts will have a higher IQ on average.


----------



## Meadow

DiamondDays said:


> If you're at or above the 99th percentile they'll just give you a certificate saying something like "Your IQ has been tested at 135 or above, which corresponds to the 99th percentile blah blah blah" so it's not very detailed anyway. Basically they have two possible results above 98% now instead of one.


I took the Mensa test many years ago, actually 2 tests. The first one consisted of vocabulary, math and logic. The second one tested inherent logic more than education. For that test, a story was read, with questions testing the understanding of the story maybe 30-60 minutes later. Added to the second test were correlations entirely from pictures, set up in the form of "this picture is to this picture as the next picture is to..." with 4 choices. I scored about the same on both tests, and we were given our exact scores.


----------



## DiamondDays

Meadow said:


> I took the Mensa test many years ago, actually 2 tests. The first one consisted of vocabulary, math and logic. The second one tested inherent logic more than education. For that test, a story was read, with questions testing the understanding of the story maybe 30-60 minutes later. Added to the second test were correlations entirely from pictures, set up in the form of "this picture is to this picture as the next picture is to..." with 4 choices. I scored about the same on both tests, and we were given our exact scores.


Well, i guess they administer different tests in different locations then.


----------



## SA1988

FlightsOfFancy said:


> Is it me or are INTPs better at the numerical pattern finding; whereas INTJs seem to be better at symbolic pattern finding?
> 
> For example, in my discrete math course, my INTP friend would just know (that's multiplied by that divided by this then blah blah). I never seemed that GREAT with numerical feats as much as symbolic pattern recognition.
> 
> But when it came to set theory...no numbers...I was a bit ahead. Especially in Organic Chemistry where I was just like 'Oh this molecule can be formed by <insert mechanisms here>' in fact, I never know the mechanisms by 'name' just the 'idea' of them.


That sounds exactly right. I'm studying Physics and I totally excel at the maths stuff, it's so easy it almost feels criminal. However my major downfall is what we call the 'wordy' questions, where a process needs to be described or explained 'with examples' or whatever. At those points, the INTP just thinks, "Why?! Why do I need to explain it with words?! The formula is proof enough! This isn't an English test?!"

For example, I actually had a Physics test on Monday. One of the questions asked us to explain how Galileo overturned Aristotle's theory of motion in free-fall. I mean... what? Sounds more like history to me!

Another question I've come across is one where we have to name the movement of smoke particles in air......... Since when was the mere naming of 'Brownian motion' in any way demonstrative of an understanding of the actual Physics of the concept? It's just a label!

Rant over. Haha. I just feel like INTJs are the ones who excel in that side of things. For you guys it would be like, "ok so that's Brownian Motion. Ok. Done. Stored. Useful. Oh right and this is the story of how Galileo undoubtedly proved that mass does not affect the rate with which you fall in a gravitational field. Ok. Good. Proof. Memorised. Evidenced."

For INTPs it's just... "Ah-hah! Smoke colliding with air! Clear random dispersal of energy and momentum! Oh! Gravitational pull! a=FM/R^2 !!!!" Eureka!"! Haha


----------



## Lazar Milin

xNTx
NTs in general


----------



## Blacktide

SA1988 said:


> That sounds exactly right. I'm studying Physics and I totally excel at the maths stuff, it's so easy it almost feels criminal. However my major downfall is what we call the 'wordy' questions, where a process needs to be described or explained 'with examples' or whatever. At those points, the INTP just thinks, "Why?! Why do I need to explain it with words?! The formula is proof enough! This isn't an English test?!"
> 
> For example, I actually had a Physics test on Monday. One of the questions asked us to explain how Galileo overturned Aristotle's theory of motion in free-fall. I mean... what? Sounds more like history to me!
> 
> Another question I've come across is one where we have to name the movement of smoke particles in air......... Since when was the mere naming of 'Brownian motion' in any way demonstrative of an understanding of the actual Physics of the concept? It's just a label!
> 
> Rant over. Haha. I just feel like INTJs are the ones who excel in that side of things. For you guys it would be like, "ok so that's Brownian Motion. Ok. Done. Stored. Useful. Oh right and this is the story of how Galileo undoubtedly proved that mass does not affect the rate with which you fall in a gravitational field. Ok. Good. Proof. Memorised. Evidenced."
> 
> For INTPs it's just... "Ah-hah! Smoke colliding with air! Clear random dispersal of energy and momentum! Oh! Gravitational pull! a=FM/R^2 !!!!" Eureka!"! Haha


Studying up on the cognitive functions might help you differentiate between INTJs and INTPs. INTJs are very much anti-memorizing we are generally terrible at just memorizing things or accepting things at face value. 

INTJs are very good at in depth analysis but terrible at memorization, I have explained how I scripted the mechanics for an entire game world I programmed from scratch; however I do not even remember the name of the program that I used to create it :frustrating:. Anyway, if you ever find yourself describing an INTJs thought process with the word "memorized" you are probably dealing with an ISTJ instead.


----------



## Dommm

Blacktide said:


> Studying up on the cognitive functions might help you differentiate between INTJs and INTPs. INTJs are very much anti-memorizing we are generally terrible at just memorizing things or accepting things at face value.
> 
> INTJs are very good at in depth analysis but terrible at memorization, I have explained how I scripted the mechanics for an entire game world I programmed from scratch; however I do not even remember the name of the program that I used to create it :frustrating:. Anyway, if you ever find yourself describing an INTJs thought process with the word "memorized" you are probably dealing with an ISTJ instead.


Si has more to do with memory of experiences. 

INTJ's are stereotypically known to have excellent memory. I've been reading around a lot and so far from what I've seen there is still a lot debate and general lack of clarity with regards to Si and memory.


----------



## ajackson17

INTPs are the smartest and nowhere getting around it. We suck at social levels until we get older and than we can control the social setting with ease, we are Masters of everything and all void. The infinite ones.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Blacktide said:


> Studying up on the cognitive functions might help you differentiate between INTJs and INTPs. INTJs are very much anti-memorizing we are generally terrible at just memorizing things or accepting things at face value.
> 
> INTJs are very good at in depth analysis but terrible at memorization, I have explained how I scripted the mechanics for an entire game world I programmed from scratch; however I do not even remember the name of the program that I used to create it :frustrating:. Anyway, if you ever find yourself describing an INTJs thought process with the word "memorized" you are probably dealing with an ISTJ instead.


I kind of get what he's saying. It's almost as if the proof sparks a 'eureka' moment and we see all its connections. I'd have no problem writing an essay-like narrative on how this lead to this proof and the implications of this proof. 

But:


> _For INTPs it's just... "Ah-hah! Smoke colliding with air! Clear random dispersal of energy and momentum! Oh! Gravitational pull! a=FM/R^2 !!!!" Eureka!"! Haha_


is pretty much my thought pattern too.....I may get to the equations later. 
I'm inclined to think there isn't too much difference so long as its understood. I think instead of memorized he would mean 'incorporated into a framework by which other nuances naturally sprout' which goes with the Ni focal point/root sprouting its own branches. Memorization in itself seems to allude that the root never sprouts.


Anyway, these threads kind of need to die tbh. I'm inclined to think these statistics are over representative of NTs because they are likely the ones to give a fuck about their intellectual endowments. 

I'm sure we'd be the 'weakest in EQ' simply because we don't have many that care enough to measure their EQ. It all depends on what they 'focus' on.


----------



## Meadow

ajackson17 said:


> INTPs are the smartest and nowhere getting around it. We suck at social levels until we get older and than we can control the social setting with ease, we are Masters of everything and all void. The infinite ones.


This site needs a worship emote.  My ESTJ father has a 140 IQ, as does my ENFJ brother, both clear types with official IQ test results. I'm likely ENFP and also do well on tests. So my question is, would it be the makeup of the brain alone that determines IQ, with the sub-question as to whether it would be along function lines, or more the constant thinking in a way that would train the brain along the lines of IQ test questions? Maybe this has already been addressed, since I haven't read the entire thread.


----------



## ajackson17

Meadow said:


> This site needs a worship emote.  My ESTJ father has a 140 IQ, as does my ENFJ brother, both clear types with official IQ test results. I'm likely ENFP and also do well on tests. So my question is, would it be the makeup of the brain alone that determines IQ, with the sub-question as to whether it would be along function lines, or more the constant thinking in a way that would train the brain along the lines of IQ test questions? Maybe this has already been addressed, since I haven't read the entire thread.


Introverted thinking and extroverted intuition give the ability to pattern seek and logically find a way and correlate information and throw away old information. In reality just make us great at investigating when and thinking of new alternatives. I was just joking, but I think it may have something to do that our brain is moving constantly like a christmas tree effect that gives us the edge. I read that INFP's are not too far behind us and than INTJ's later.


----------



## Kyro

This gives me the impression that people think types with the Feeling aspect are dumber because they're better emotionally. Honestly, I wouldn't say that one MBTI type has a higher IQ than the other. It depends on the person. I'm an ISTJ, and I have a pretty high IQ (135+) and like someone said a while ago on this forum I'm also in the gifted program (a generally IQ-based program for students.) My NT friends (INTJ, ENTJ) are very smart. Except, I wouldn't say they're smarter than me. It depends on the topic. It doesn't mean that SF people are not intelligent, because I have SF friends who could have a higher IQ than me. It all depends on what topic. (Late reply.)


----------



## Blacktide

dandere said:


> This gives me the impression that people think types with the Feeling aspect are dumber because they're better emotionally. Honestly, I wouldn't say that one MBTI type has a higher IQ than the other. It depends on the person. I'm an ISTJ, and I have a pretty high IQ (135+) and like someone said a while ago on this forum I'm also in the gifted program (a generally IQ-based program for students.) My NT friends (INTJ, ENTJ) are very smart. Except, I wouldn't say they're smarter than me. It depends on the topic. It doesn't mean that SF people are not intelligent, because I have SF friends who could have a higher IQ than me. It all depends on what topic. (Late reply.)


Ironically according to studies F vs T makes a very small difference in terms of average IQ. N > S was by far the largest factor consisting for about 83% of the difference, I > E was the next around 19%.


----------



## Ventricity

i don't think it's possible to be intelligent without being creative. also, it's not possible to be intelligent without having a fairly high emotional intelligence(for logical people) or a fairly high logical intelligence (for feelers).
i say this because i've known many people with highly tested mensa scores that aren't intelligent at all. some of them would fail even the most basic tests outside the standard iq test.
a good decision is usually dependant of a multitude of variables. some would concern other people, some would concern a good amount of unpredictability. that's why you often see these supposedly smart people say stupid things(it's difficult to stay smart outside of your context of intelligence).


----------



## MightyLizardKing

I define intelligence as being able to flip perspectives and generate as complete a picture as possible that is logically consistent, but that's probably because I'm ENTP and clearly ENTPs are the smartest


----------



## Zamyatin

INFJs have the highest college GPAs.


----------



## Zamyatin

Blacktide said:


> Ironically according to studies F vs T makes a very small difference in terms of average IQ. N > S was by far the largest factor consisting for about 83% of the difference, I > E was the next around 19%.


So collectively I and N account for 102% of the difference?


----------



## MightyLizardKing

Zamyatin said:


> So collectively I and N account for 102% of the difference?


Some Is are Ns.


----------



## Kabosu

Can't we just merge this redundant thread so only one of them ends up bumped?


----------



## BlackDog

The internet is full of geniuses! 

(Seriously, never seen someone on the internet with an IQ that was average or below, by their own estimation or admittance. That's pretty statistically incredible!)


----------



## Ardielley

I did this just for fun, and it's in no way accurate, but I decided to create a system that would combine your dom+aux function to estimate your "intelligence." Firstly, I scored each cognitive function on a scale of 1-8, 1 being the most "intelligent" function, 8 being the least. In the first method, I added the dom+aux functions together to come up with a total. In the second, I did the same, except I placed more precedence on the dominant function by adding it in again. Any ties in either method were broken by the dominant function. Again, this was just for fun and would never say that it's for sure accurate, especially since there are differences in every type.

Ni - 1
Ti - 2
Ne - 3
Te - 4
Fi - 5
Si - 6
Fe - 7
Se - 8


Dom=Aux Method:
1. INTJ - 1+4=5
2. INTP - 2+3=5
3. ENTP - 3+2=5
4. ENTJ - 4+1=5
5. INFJ - 1+7=8
6. ENFP - 3+5=8
7. INFP - 5+3=8
8. ENFJ - 7+1=8
9. ISTP - 2+8=10
10. ESTJ - 4+6=10
11. ISTJ - 6+4=10
12. ESTP - 8+2=10
13. ISFP - 5+8=13
14. ISFJ - 6+7=13
15. ESFJ - 7+6=13
16. ESFP - 8+5=13


Dom>Aux Method:
1. INTJ - 1+1+4=6
2. INTP - 2+2+3=7
3. ENTP - 3+3+2=8
4. INFJ - 1+1+7=9
5. ENTJ - 4+4+1=9
6. ENFP - 3+3+5=11
7. ISTP - 2+2+8 = 12
8. INFP - 5+5+3=13
9. ESTJ - 4+4+6=14
10. ENFJ - 7+7+1=15
11. ISTJ - 6+6+4=16
12. ISFP - 5+5+8=18
13. ESTP - 8+8+2=18
14. ISFJ - 6+6+7=19
15. ESFJ - 7+7+6=20
16. ESFP - 8+8+5=21


----------



## Satan Claus

INFJ and INTJ. Many people underestimate the intelligence of INFJ's.


----------



## Kyro

Some people seem to be pretty biased towards their own type. ENFP's say they're smarter. INTJ's all seem to say they're the smartest. INTP's are iffy and they try their best on explaining the situation logically. This is a neat example, but expected. 

This is ''typically'' by the way. And a lot of people type themselves as INTJ or INTP since they're known of the masterminds. What's the point, though?


----------



## Kyro

SA1988 said:


> That sounds exactly right. I'm studying Physics and I totally excel at the maths stuff, it's so easy it almost feels criminal. However my major downfall is what we call the 'wordy' questions, where a process needs to be described or explained 'with examples' or whatever. At those points, the INTP just thinks, "Why?! Why do I need to explain it with words?! The formula is proof enough! This isn't an English test?!"
> 
> For example, I actually had a Physics test on Monday. One of the questions asked us to explain how Galileo overturned Aristotle's theory of motion in free-fall. I mean... what? Sounds more like history to me!
> 
> Another question I've come across is one where we have to name the movement of smoke particles in air......... Since when was the mere naming of 'Brownian motion' in any way demonstrative of an understanding of the actual Physics of the concept? It's just a label!
> 
> Rant over. Haha. I just feel like INTJs are the ones who excel in that side of things. For you guys it would be like, "ok so that's Brownian Motion. Ok. Done. Stored. Useful. Oh right and this is the story of how Galileo undoubtedly proved that mass does not affect the rate with which you fall in a gravitational field. Ok. Good. Proof. Memorised. Evidenced."
> 
> For INTPs it's just... "Ah-hah! Smoke colliding with air! Clear random dispersal of energy and momentum! Oh! Gravitational pull! a=FM/R^2 !!!!" Eureka!"! Haha



I relate to this exactly and I'm not even INTP.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I think estj actually is the highest known iq. Intelligence is what matters though, not iq and even intelligence has flaws because of the phenomenon of "myopia of intelligence." Intelligence is fluid and can be developed though there are certain physical constraints.


----------



## tangosthenes

Hmm, one interesting thing about this thread is that it is talking about who _displays _the highest IQ. To me, IQ is displayed by ease of dealing with novel situations. I think I see high IQs in a lot of people, really. If I had to isolate memory from what is called the carefree dichotomy in socionics, I don't think I could do it. Previous information counts a lot. Maybe people who just can't react to new situations at all, and so avoid it are the ones who don't display high IQs. In that situation, I'd say that SFJs are pretty weak. Of course, they are reacting with information given by Fe, which is something I tend to discount, so it could just be that that information is biasing me.

I don't know how to isolate people's IQs to be honest with you, if you take the theory of multiple intelligences to be true.


----------



## Kyro

Tezcatlipoca said:


> I think estj actually is the highest known iq. Intelligence is what matters though, not iq and even intelligence has flaws because of the phenomenon of "myopia of intelligence." Intelligence is fluid and can be developed though there are certain physical constraints.


IQ stands for Intelligence Quotient.


----------



## Coburn

People I know with the highest recorded IQs are ENTJ and ESTP. ESTP has a slightly higher than the ENTJ. 

Both could be in Mensa if they chose.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think my dad is an ISTx and his IQ is 138 according to him. (Keeping in mind these are online scores) on a longer test my IQ was 120-130 and on a very short one I got 142.


----------



## wums

I think type applies less as people get more intelligent. I heard that intelligent people use their inferior functions more frequently and more proficiently. There's geniuses who you wouldn't peg as geniuses but actually just simply aren't bad at pretty much anything.


----------



## Kyro

wums said:


> I think type applies less as people get more intelligent. I heard that intelligent people use their inferior functions more frequently and more proficiently. There's geniuses who you wouldn't peg as geniuses but actually just simply aren't bad at pretty much anything.


For example? I'm curious. I like where you're getting at.


----------



## Kyro

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think my dad is an ISTx and his IQ is 138 according to him. (Keeping in mind these are online scores) on a longer test my IQ was 120-130 and on a very short one I got 142.


I don't know if online scores are reliable. Real tests with psychologists are a bit more accurate (or so I think, because I took a real test.) 138 is very high! and 142 is even better. You must be very intelligent people.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

dandere said:


> I don't know if online scores are reliable. Real tests with psychologists are a bit more accurate (or so I think, because I took a real test.) 138 is very high! and 142 is even better. You must be very intelligent people.


Well for me it was online. My dad's might have been for real. I just know mine are incorrect because I press the back button on the internet browser but yeah my dad seems to know a lot of differences facts and processes things pretty quickly. His downfall is that he must do it alone, if someone hands him a good idea he will want to take it for him or wait for the best idea. I guess that's really a P type thing which is a good chance he's an ISTP.


----------



## wums

dandere said:


> For example? I'm curious. I like where you're getting at.


I don't know, I've just met a lot of people who are stereotypically smart when they need to be, but also really outgoing, empathetic, creative, talented at many things... y'know? I think everyone knows and is jealous of somebody like that... lol :3


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

dandere said:


> IQ stands for Intelligence Quotient.


iq is not taken seriously anymore. it has been shown to be incorrect


----------



## Blacktide

Zamyatin said:


> So collectively I and N account for 102% of the difference?


Typo, hit 9 instead of 0, meant 10% instead of 19%


----------



## Scelerat

BlackDog said:


> The internet is full of geniuses!
> 
> (Seriously, never seen someone on the internet with an IQ that was average or below, by their own estimation or admittance. That's pretty statistically incredible!)


Never heard of Illusory superiority - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ? 
@Blacktide 

The S > N difference in IQ tests could be due to the tendency for them to be rather abstract. I remember taking one with different types of intelligence, verbal, visual-spatial, mathematical-logical etc and it was quite enlightening to see what were my weaker points.


----------



## KraChZiMan

hapyoutdoors said:


> My assumption is INTJ?


In that case, IQ of the person comes first, and MBTI type plays absolutely no significant role in this.


----------



## Kyro

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well for me it was online. My dad's might have been for real. I just know mine are incorrect because I press the back button on the internet browser but yeah my dad seems to know a lot of differences facts and processes things pretty quickly. His downfall is that he must do it alone, if someone hands him a good idea he will want to take it for him or wait for the best idea. I guess that's really a P type thing which is a good chance he's an ISTP.



Your dad and I think similarly. Except, I'm a Judger. That could be a mistyping for my end though. I have the IQ somewhere around 145.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Unknown


----------



## JTHearts

There is no correlation, and IQ is a pack of lies anyway, used to make some people feel superior to others.


----------



## Blacktide

john.thomas said:


> There is no correlation, and IQ is a pack of lies anyway, used to make some people feel superior to others.


There is a correlation and IQ is a pack of truth anyway, used to make people chocolate wafers in Detroit.


----------



## Moya

I don't know how MBTI plays into it, but I do know that I, my brother, my father, and his father all scored within a few points of each other when administered an IQ test. Unsure of my brother and grandfather's types, but my father is an ENTP.


----------



## krentz

I seem to remember reading a statistical breakdown that stated INTJs were most likely to have the highest IQs, with introverts and intuitives more likely to have higher scores overall.

Of course, I'm not sure where they got their sample from, what the figures were, or even how it was measured, so take it with a pinch of salt. Most IQ tests do seem to assess a very N (conceptual/associative) way of thinking.


----------



## Sevenblade

Most of the statistics I've come across say that the INTP type has the biggest _pool_ of official geniuses (IQ 150+). Einstein was supposed to be one. That doesn't mean they're always necessarily the smartest. An INTJ could be smarter than an individual INTP, for instance.

Also, most of the data I've seen strongly suggests that Ns tend to be smarter than Ss. Higher representation in the genius population and in more mentally challenging fields, among other things. That doesn't mean that an S can't be really smart. It does mean, though, that _statistically_ they tend not to be as smart as Ns. It shouldn't really be all that surprising; look at the sort of jobs Ns tend to prefer versus Ss. Especially NTs. I'd be extremely surprised to find it's the Sensors who are overrepresented in places like Silicon Valley. It's one thing to talk about "different kinds of intelligence." It's quite another to pretend the differences aren't there _within _certain kinds of intelligence.


----------



## MightyLizardKing

Satan Claus said:


> INFJ and INTJ. *Many people underestimate the intelligence of INFJ*'s.


Probably due to a government conspiracy


----------



## AlphaOmega

Sevenblade said:


> Most of the statistics I've come across say that the INTP type has the biggest _pool_ of official geniuses (IQ 150+). Einstein was supposed to be one. That doesn't mean they're always necessarily the smartest. An INTJ could be smarter than an individual INTP, for instance.
> 
> Also, most of the data I've seen strongly suggests that Ns tend to be smarter than Ss. Higher representation in the genius population and in more mentally challenging fields, among other things. That doesn't mean that an S can't be really smart. It does mean, though, that _statistically_ they tend not to be as smart as Ns. It shouldn't really be all that surprising; look at the sort of jobs Ns tend to prefer versus Ss. Especially NTs. I'd be extremely surprised to find it's the Sensors who are overrepresented in places like Silicon Valley. It's one thing to talk about "different kinds of intelligence." It's quite another to pretend the differences aren't there _within _certain kinds of intelligence.


When I was younger I had an IQ of 175, now due to several reasons, ~145. (Standford-Binet).
However, this doesn't mean much aside from that I'm good at math and complex shit based on math, as I personally define intelligence as the ability to solve problems, preferably real world situation affecting problems, and I have been surprised by certain types and their re-actions to certain events and how they deal with them, sometimes they even outsmart me and I'm pretty sure their IQ wouldn't go anywhere near 110.
Having said that, to answer the original OP, NT types due to the their very framework and their future perspective / big picture, tend to be better problem solvers, i.e "intelligent".


----------



## VinnieBob

MightyLizardKing said:


> Probably due to a government conspiracy


whoa horsey, how can you be the mighty lizard king when clearly it is I. I smell a government conspiracy here


----------



## MightyLizardKing

vinniebob said:


> whoa horsey, how can you be the mighty lizard king when clearly it is I. I smell a government conspiracy here


I may be a Mighty Lizard King, but that does not mean I am the only one. It does not even mean that I am the Mightiest Lizard King.


----------



## ImHero

I find it absolutely rediculas that of the first pages of comments I read only a few people hinted on the fact that intelligence is a subjective and symbolic word. I find it really rediculas that people would make a list and come to the conclusion that intp's and intj's are more intelligent then any other type on average. Then the same type of people question why they are considered elitist.

There is no consensus about what intelligence is. These tests you are referring to measures logic and of-course the types that are known for logic would score higher then other types. Duh. You know what's funny about that? IntJ's and IntP's are known for being standoffish and is that not a number that can be quantified as well ( if you automatically assume logical intelligence can be quantified) ? Seems to me like that might bring your average down. What about your ability to create small talk? Wow it seems to me after these two lacking qualities of your applied abilities we would see more of a even average than anything. If we weren't the same iq at that point one could argue that the test favors certain aspects of natural abilities more than others. Maybe, just maybe the world is too dynamic to put a number on everything?


----------



## reckful

On average — and _your mileage may vary_, people — INTPs have the highest IQs, but INTPs are too cool to actually _display_ their IQs, and in fact, are not unlikely to give the impression that there may be a card or two missing from the deck.

So if the question is which type typically _displays_ the highest IQs, that would be the INTJs, who _have_ the second-highest IQs, but who are less hesitant than their hip INTP cousins to earnestly and dweebily _display_ those high IQs in their ongoing crusade to make sure the less-endowed types are fully aware of their shortcomings.

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

As a gifted child, here's a light typing of the highly IQ-ed children I spent my childhood with:
- ENFP boy. Pure ENFP, although now the poor thing has been typing as INxJ since discovering MBTI. It pains me :/
- INFP transgender girl, she says she's INFJ but... uhh. She actually might be INFJ, but to me she was painfully Ne/Fi
- ESFP and ESTP boy. Lovely individuals who ended up just lounging through high school in regular classes. 
- ENTP boy (the most ENTP boy)
- ESTJ girl. Or she might've turned out ENTJ, I don't know, I last saw her in eighth grade 
- ESFJ girl
- girl... Maybe Ni-dom, maybe ISFP, she was very quiet but sharp even though she didn't say anything
- Fi-something boy, he was so far removed from everything even before he got on drugs. Probably INFP honestly 
- another boy who seemed ENTP, but idk
- ESTJ boy? Idk, he had a lot of really unhealthy Te and Si...

And then the smartest kid I know is INTP, he's my best friend. Valedictorian of our very large senior class and currently a triple major in Bio/Chem/Physics at one of the best universities in the state. I don't think he was accepted into gifted (he starts to change the subject when I bring it up), but there's no question that he's a genius. I used to call him "Calculator" when I first met him. 

Honestly I think the IQ test is pretty Ne-driven.... notice the patterns and/or say something unique that no one else would say.... Ne. Also I know my charm and eagerness probably played a role in my passing score, which might explain also how the ESFJ got such a high score (I mean I'm sure she did well on the test, but her outwardly brightness probably helped as well) (she had the highest IQ in our class)

And then my sister is an ESTJ (probably) and I'm pretty sure her IQ is higher than mine. 

Not a representative sample, but these are the higher IQs I know of.


----------

